# The Big Bang Theory [04/03/2014] - "The Indecision Amalgamation"



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Penny: Next time I get pulled over for a speeding ticket, here come the waterworks.
Sheldon [running to bathroom]: Here come the waterworks!
Leonard: Aren't you gonna ask?
Penny: What is this, my first day?


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

I found it hard to believe that the XBOX vs PS debate would take so long.

Clearly they would have had one of them previously and would be interested in the exclusive titles of one over the other.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Amy: JUST. PASS. THE. BUTTER!!!!

Funny stuff. Loved the fake interest.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I loved the scene with AFF and Sheldon at the table at her house having dinner. That had me in stitches!!

"Sheldon, pass me the butter"
"I feel you are not taking this dilemma seriously"
"Fine Sheldon you have my undivided attention"

She then proceeeds as any geek girlfriend/wife and feigns sympathy and interest in the xbox1 vs ps4 pros and cons and in the end, does what many of us have done.

"PASS ME THE BUTTER!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

ScubaCat said:


> Penny: Next time I get pulled over for a speeding ticket, here come the waterworks.
> Sheldon [running to bathroom]: Here come the waterworks!
> Leonard: Aren't you gonna ask?
> Penny: What is this, my first day?


:up: Great line.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Did anyone else happen to notice the vanity card?

I tried to find a sceen grab of it, but I couldn't.

In spoilers, just in case...



Spoiler



It was a picture of the script with a dedication hand-written on it saying something like...

"Vince, thanks for the laugh, b*tch!"

...followed by Chuck's signature.

Below the (ridiculous) title on the script was "BY VINCE GILLIGAN"

Nice!!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Amy: JUST. PASS. THE. BUTTER!!!!
> 
> Funny stuff. Loved the fake interest.


You were posting while I was finding it on youtube! :up:


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

As someone who visits the console battleground that is the Amazon Video Game forums, I found the whole debate about the Xbox One and the PS4 to be hilarious. And, as far as I could tell accurate in its respresentation of both consoles.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Probably couldn't land a product placement deal...


----------



## jeff92k7 (Jan 18, 2006)

Sheldon has tons of money stuffed in his closet. Why couldn't he just buy both?


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

jeff92k7 said:


> Sheldon has tons of money stuffed in his closet. Why couldn't he just buy both?


That was covered when Amy offered to buy him both. He only has room on his Entertainment Center for one.


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

jeff92k7 said:


> Sheldon has tons of money stuffed in his closet. Why couldn't he just buy both?


Because his entertainment center wasn't big enough. Duh! 

Or what Maui said.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Did anyone else happen to notice the vanity card?
> 
> I tried to find a sceen grab of it, but I couldn't.
> 
> ...


I did. Not sure I get the whole joke. I know who VG is.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Not sure it's intended as a joke rather than a nod to a great show/runner who is also a good sport!


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

Good episode, can definitely relate to Amy trying to sound interested in the nerdy stuff Sheldon was going on about. 

My only pet peeve: The end when they left all the merchandise on the floor! I work retail and that drives me crazy: CLEAN UP YOUR MESS!!!


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

betts4 said:


> I loved the scene with AFF and Sheldon at the table at her house having dinner. That had me in stitches!!
> 
> "Sheldon, pass me the butter"
> "I feel you are not taking this dilemma seriously"
> ...


My wife laughed and laughed at that scene. She then laughed in the same way when I told her what was in the Tivo Spring update. Hmmmm....


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MLR930 said:


> Good episode, can definitely relate to Amy trying to sound interested in the nerdy stuff Sheldon was going on about.


I don't think she was trying to sound interested so much as outright mocking him.

Which was very funny.

If she was just trying to sound interested, not so funny.


----------



## JerryLBell (May 3, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Amy: JUST. PASS. THE. BUTTER!!!!
> 
> Funny stuff. Loved the fake interest.


AFF and Bernadette have gone from being somewhat annoying minor characters to being equals of the leads and often the best things about the show. When Mayim Bialik hits it (as so certainly did with this scene), she hits it out of the park.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

What did Bernadette say in this episode that was slightly evil? I'm drawing a blank

And hands down my favorite line in this show PERIOD is the final line in this exchange with Bernadette and Howard



> Bernadette: Oh, I take pacts very seriously. One time at my lab, a petri dish of genetically modified super-virus went missing. That day we made a pinky swear never to admit we crossed Ebola with the common cold.
> 
> Howard: Why the hell would you cross Ebola with the common cold?
> 
> Bernadette: We never did. That would be a terrible, terrible thing.


Bernadette's line in her voice was beyond GOLD


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

This was a very good episode. I also loved the feigned interest/PASSTHEBUTTER scene. Lots of funny stuff.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> What did Bernadette say in this episode that was slightly evil? I'm drawing a blank


Talking about the card for her co-worker who was in a bad accident but she thought it was another kind of card and her message was horribly (but hilariously) inappropriate in that context.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

"You deserve this. But at least with you gone, nobody will steal my yogurt out of the fridge.

Good luck on wherever it is you end up".

I just watched it, and that's what I remember, but I didn't rerun the scene to transcribe it so there might be errors.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah all coming back to me. Thanks


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Ereth said:


> "You deserve this. But at least with you gone, nobody will steal my yogurt out of the fridge.
> 
> Good luck on wherever it is you end up".
> 
> I just watched it, and that's what I remember, but I didn't rerun the scene to transcribe it so there might be errors.


IIRC, she thought it was a 'Happy Retirement' card and the rest was already mentioned. So, while the person was gravely injured the remarks Bernadette made, thinking she had retired, were particularly hilarious.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> *I don't think she was trying to sound interested so much as outright mocking him.*
> 
> Which was very funny.
> 
> If she was just trying to sound interested, not so funny.


and what made it funnier was that Sheldon thought she was legitimately interested and getting more revved up.

Funny thing for me about that scene, was normally when they start rattling of scientific stuff i have no idea what they're saying. But in this case, i actually followed what he was talking about.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

What? No Wil Wheaton love in a monkey suit and a bikini? That was awesome.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Agatha Mystery said:


> What? No Wil Wheaton love in a monkey suit and a bikini? That was awesome.


I had thought that Wil's appearance was shorter than normal until they got to the end.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I'd love to know if it was the producers or Wil that chose to change his character from being "evil" Wil Wheaton to something a lot closer to him in reality. (Yeah, I know, that isn't a recent change -- it happened back in 2011, IIRC, but I was wondering that during this episode.) IMO, "Evil Wil Wheaton" was a lot funnier and a lot more interesting.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Agatha Mystery said:


> What? No Wil Wheaton love in a monkey suit and a bikini? That was awesome.


I didn't want to be too much of a perv by bring up Penny in the bikini.

But Wil in the gorilla suit was a great touch!


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

zordude said:


> I found it hard to believe that the XBOX vs PS debate would take so long.


Me too but for a different reason: the screwy numbering scheme for Xbox is enough to annoy _me _and therefore should annoy Sheldon ten times as much. That should just disqualify it, or at very least be enough to tip the balance.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Maui said:


> That was covered when Amy offered to buy him both. He only has room on his Entertainment Center for one.


That was a minor problem, easily solved with a new entertainment center.

But WHICH entertainment center was the real problem!


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Another good one:

Sheldon: Quick poll: PS4 or Xbox One? Raj.
Raj: Uh, Xbox One.
Sheldon: Penny.
Penny: Huh?
Sheldon: Leonard.
Leonard: PS4.
Sheldon: Wolowitz.
Howard: Both great.
Sheldon: Bernadette.
Bernadette: I like the Wii.
Sheldon: Thanks, Grandma​


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

MLR930 said:


> Good episode, can definitely relate to Amy trying to sound interested in the nerdy stuff Sheldon was going on about.
> 
> My only pet peeve: The end when they left all the merchandise on the floor! I work retail and that drives me crazy: CLEAN UP YOUR MESS!!!


Devil's Advocate:

They should either leave it on the floor, or leave it on the counter so it can be put back in the proper place, not just dumped on a shelf somewhere.

There's a reason a lot of libraries have big signs saying people should not reshelve their books -- if people put them back in the wrong place, it's a b*tch to find them again.

Of course with Sheldon reshelving, this would not be a problem, but with the rest of the known universe, god knows where the merchandise might turn up later. 



Maui said:


> I didn't want to be too much of a perv by bring up Penny in the bikini.
> 
> But Wil in the gorilla suit was a great touch!


Penny is in the gorilla suit.

Will is the orangutan.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

eddyj said:


> That was a minor problem, easily solved with a new entertainment center.
> 
> But WHICH entertainment center was the real problem!


If I was AFF I would have said "I am buying both of them for you, let's take them home, and if you have trouble figuring out the entertainment thing maybe your next girlfriend can help you with that! "

Penny does still have the body for a bikini!! I think all episodes should be written with in mind of her great body! Like that TV series that had the girls sitting in the kiddie pool out front of the place on each episode.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

replaytv said:


> Penny does still have the body for a bikini!!


That shocked me. I thought she has been looking heavier since she married, but clearly she hasn't lost her body.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Kaley admitted to having her boobs done when she was 18. Said it was the best decision of her life. Never would have known if she didn't admit to it. Doctor did a good job and she didn't ask for too much.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> Penny is in the gorilla suit.


[Sheldon]
Penny is wearing gorilla *hands*.
[/Sheldon]


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

JYoung said:


> [Sheldon]
> Penny is wearing gorilla *hands*.
> [/Sheldon]


Indeed. But she's the one who is intended to be in the gorilla suit. Not Wil Wheaton.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

murgatroyd said:


> Indeed. But she's the one who is intended to be in the gorilla suit. Not Wil Wheaton.


No. She's only supposed to have gorilla hands. In the scene that they are getting ready for, the one Penny described earlier in the episode, she "oil wrestles an orangutan in a bikini."

In "The Friendship Turbulence," she says of her character, "They just try to clone me from my corpse, but my DNA gets mixed with the ape's DNA, and I end up running around with giant gorilla hands and feet."


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Azlen said:


> Kaley admitted to having her boobs done when she was 18. Said it was the best decision of her life. Never would have known if she didn't admit to it. Doctor did a good job and she didn't ask for too much.


I am heartbroken. Fake boobs....
Just don't tell me her butt is fake, pluzeeee!!! 

I wonder if Kaleys' fake boobs are why she quit her dreams of professional tennis. I hear the bigger the boobs the more difficult for the player to move effectively.

I read that over half of the Ms. Universe Pageant ladies had fake ones. Next someone is going to tell me that there is no Santa Claus!

I was disappointed that Raj was not dating the veterinarian.


----------



## JolDC (Dec 21, 2001)

replaytv said:


> I read that over half of the Ms. Universe Pageant ladies had fake ones. Next someone is going to tell me that there is no Santa Claus!


Good news. Santa's boobs are real and they are spectacular.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

replaytv said:


> I was disappointed that Raj was not dating the veterinarian.


Me too, but I like the redhead a LOT better than the Lucy.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> No. She's only supposed to have gorilla hands. In the scene that they are getting ready for, the one Penny described earlier in the episode, she "oil wrestles an orangutan in a bikini."
> 
> In "The Friendship Turbulence," she says of her character, "They just try to clone me from my corpse, but my DNA gets mixed with the ape's DNA, and I end up running around with giant gorilla hands and feet."


Very well. I was wrong to say Penny was supposed to wear a gorilla suit.

Nevertheless, Wil's character and costume is still an orangutan.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

replaytv said:


> I wonder if Kaleys' fake boobs are why she quit her dreams of professional tennis. I hear the bigger the boobs the more difficult for the player to move effectively.












(Yes, I'm aware she got a reduction.)


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

betts4 said:


> Me too, but I like the redhead a LOT better than the Lucy.


Ya, Lucy was funny for a while, but got old quick. I don't know why they're looking for another woman for a regular when they have a winner in Leslie Winkle or Ms. Nowitzki, from the Cooper-Nowitzki Theorem. Although the Vet' that worked on Rajs' dog is clearly the beauty of the bunch. The question is, can she be half as funny as AFF?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Who said they were looking for another regular?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

milo99 said:


> and what made it funnier was that Sheldon thought she was legitimately interested and getting more revved up.
> 
> Funny thing for me about that scene, was normally when they start rattling of scientific stuff i have no idea what they're saying. But in this case, i actually followed what he was talking about.


I said to my wife, the scary thing is, I know exactly what they are talking about!! (and I don't have nor have desire for either console, at least not at those prices).


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> I'd love to know if it was the producers or Wil that chose to change his character from being "evil" Wil Wheaton to something a lot closer to him in reality. (Yeah, I know, that isn't a recent change -- it happened back in 2011, IIRC, but I was wondering that during this episode.) IMO, "Evil Wil Wheaton" was a lot funnier and a lot more interesting.


I just think you need Sheldon in the scene either way to usually make it "work" with Wil Wheaton. But it wasn't bad this time around with Penny. It's interesting that Penny now confides in the nerdy gang's friends rather than her own. You don't see Penny's friends anymore. In this case, you'd think she knows other out of work actors. But maybe not.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

ScubaCat said:


> Another good one:
> 
> Sheldon: Quick poll: PS4 or Xbox One? Raj.
> Raj: Uh, Xbox One.
> ...


I only had trouble with Penny's response but the rest was spot on. Especially Bernadette's and Sheldon's response 

Penny's been around the guys enough and at least should know about XBox which we've seen them play (the 360 version). A nitpik and the bit worked, so it's all good


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

No way are they going to set up Raj with a regular girlfriend when he's the only uncoupled one on the show. They might do multi-episode girlfriends, but not more than a few.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I need to finish the episode online. There was bad weather in DFW so the episode got interrupted halfway through.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Azlen said:


> Kaley admitted to having her boobs done when she was 18. Said it was the best decision of her life. Never would have known if she didn't admit to it. Doctor did a good job and she didn't ask for too much.


I as well was shocked to learn this. Her doctor did a perfect job. She should still be paying him.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I wonder if the reason why people think she looks heavier is because she is working out more. The picture of her in the bikini shows off some seriously muscular arms and shoulders.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

NoThru22 said:


> No way are they going to set up Raj with a regular girlfriend when he's the only uncoupled one on the show. They might do multi-episode girlfriends, but not more than a few.


Howard and Bernadette should get involved in a Polyamory relationship with Raj. Now THAT would be interesting!

Or maybe Bernadette should be convicted of a grating voice and be sentenced to 5-10 with possible parole at 4. Then we would only have to hear her when Howard goes to the conjugal visits. Course, if a grating voice was a crime Howards' mother probably would have got a life sentence, if not lethal injection after a period of water-boarding just for fun!



Agatha Mystery said:


> I wonder if the reason why people think she looks heavier is because she is working out more. The picture of her in the bikini shows off some seriously muscular arms and shoulders.


Maybe so, as fat does stick out less than muscles. I think the 'heavier' comments might be people looking at her face, as it is showing something akin to too many late nights or something else that might be attributed incorrectly to weight gain.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

While I think that Wil Wheaton is a seriously cool dude on a multitude of levels, am I the only one who isn't particularly impressed with him as an actor?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

busyba said:


> While I think that Wil Wheaton is a seriously cool dude on a multitude of levels, am I the only one who isn't particularly impressed with him as an actor?


Haven't really seen him in anything outside of Stand by Me and ST.

Not gonna count his work in BBT at all because who knows how they are asking him to play it.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I think that when he was doing "evil Wil Wheaton," he was doing more acting. Now, he seems to be channeling more of himself and doing less acting.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I wasn't impressed by him in "Eureka" either.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> Haven't really seen him in anything outside of Stand by Me and ST.
> 
> Not gonna count his work in BBT at all because who knows how they are asking him to play it.


he played an evil hacker named Chaos on Leverage for several episodes (3 or 4?)

the parts weren't huge, but he was believable and ok


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't know about his acting, from a attractiveness standpoint, I would say he should always wear a mask of some sort, be it a gorilla, orangutang, or Ferengii.

And he was such a pretty boy, too.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

And, for those who are asking (you know who you are...)

http://newsmanone.files.wordpress.c...o-indecision-amalgamation-big-bang-theory.jpg


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Too skinny


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

replaytv said:


> I don't know about his acting, from a attractiveness standpoint, I would say he should always wear a mask of some sort, be it a *guerrilla*, orangutang, or Ferengii.
> 
> And he was such a pretty boy, too.


Guerrillas are usually quite good looking (in the movies anyway!). *Gorillas*, on the other hand, are ugly beasts!


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

This was a great ep. The scene with AFF & Sheldon over the gaming consoles was hilarious.

I was thinking how far Raj has come, when he was laying his astronomy rap on Penny and she was falling for it. Quite a change from the old days.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

RGM1138 said:


> This was a great ep. The scene with AFF & Sheldon over the gaming consoles was hilarious.
> 
> I was thinking how far Raj has come, when he was laying his astronomy rap on Penny and she was falling for it. Quite a change from the old days.


Not really.
Raj can be quite smooth, the problem is that he was self sabotaging with the "not being able to talk to them without alcohol" issue.

Remember that way back in Season 2, he was doing quite well with Summer Glau on the train until Howard pointed out to him that he had drunk non alcoholic beer.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

JYoung said:


> Remember that way back in Season 2, he was doing quite well with Summer Glau on the train until Howard pointed out to him that he had drunk non alcoholic beer.


Which actually has a small amount of alcohol.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

JYoung said:


> Not really.
> Raj can be quite smooth, the problem is that he was self sabotaging with the "not being able to talk to them without alcohol" issue.
> 
> Remember that way back in Season 2, he was doing quite well with Summer Glau on the train until Howard pointed out to him that he had drunk non alcoholic beer.


Yeah, I just re-watched that. He was pretty goofy with Summer. With Penny, he was much more confident and smooth. More adult.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

midas said:


> Which actually has a small amount of alcohol.


Yeah but so do cookies.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Yeah but so do cookies.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Azlen said:


> Kaley admitted to having her boobs done when she was 18. Said it was the best decision of her life. Never would have known if she didn't admit to it. Doctor did a good job and she didn't ask for too much.


I had no idea. I guess that explains this though.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

kettledrum said:


> I had no idea. I guess that explains this though.
> [/IMG]


How old is she in that picture? Her face ("you're looking at her face?") looks way different than it did even in "8 Simple Rules (for dating my teenage daughter)".


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mattack said:


> How old is she in that picture? Her face ("you're looking at her face?") looks way different than it did even in "8 Simple Rules (for dating my teenage daughter)".


A google search indicates that is a still frame from "Growing Up Brady," a TV movie she was in in 2000. She would have been 15 at that time, if her DOB is correct on IMDB.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

kettledrum said:


> I had no idea. I guess that explains this though.


Biology could have explained that.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

I guess that's what I get for not doing my due diligence on that one.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I hate to see any woman getting breast implants. I see it as a problem with our society that is too obsessed with how we look rather than who we are. But then again, maybe Kaley wouldn't have got the part as Penny if she didn't have the breast implants. Whether we like it or not, we are a society obsessed with how someone looks. Look at some of the terrible actors that have got rich and famous even though they can't act at all, but they are considered beautiful. ( I am not talking about Kaley, I think she is a good actress )

http://www.webmd.com/beauty/breast-implants/20070810/breast-implant-suicide-link-confirmed


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Yet Ernest Borgnine and Jack Elam got all the work they wanted!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Ereth said:


> Yet Ernest Borgnine and Jack Elam got all the work they wanted!


I'll bet you could count the number of "unattractive" women who have had their kind of success on one finger...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> I'll bet you could count the number of "unattractive" women who have had their kind of success on one finger...


Rosie O'Donnell
Tori Spelling
Bea Arthur
Sarah Jessica Parker
Tilda Swinton
Shelley Duvall
Whoopi Goldberg

I wouldn't even want to try to fit them all on one finger....


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

I see both arguments, but would still like to add Camryn Manheim to the list.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

busyba said:


> Rosie O'Donnell
> Tori Spelling
> Bea Arthur
> Sarah Jessica Parker
> ...


To counteract this, we should start a thread where we post nothing but hawt actresses. To pare it down a bit maybe just include ones that are over 40. I'm sure that would be quite popular here.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

busyba said:


> Rosie O'Donnell
> Tori Spelling
> Bea Arthur
> Sarah Jessica Parker
> ...


Actually there are several in that list I wouldn't call unattractive...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Conchata Ferrell
Jean Stapleton
Kathy Bates


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Actually there are several in that list I wouldn't call unattractive...


Unless "several" is "more than five" your original premise is contradicted.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

busyba said:


> Unless "several" is "more than five" your original premise is contradicted.


Well played...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Margo Martindale (incredibly talented, but not very attractive)


----------

